# مخططات اتوكاد كامله(معماري -انشائي-كهربائي-صحي-الموقع العام) لمبنى محكمه تجاريه -mf



## almass (14 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اليكم مخططات اتوكاد كامله لمشروع مبنى حكومي(محكمه تجاريه) 

رفعتها لكم على محبوب الجماهير ميديا فير الرائع

**http://www.mediafire.com/?mgdqbzf3ec6f5li
**
قريبا المخططات التنفيذيه(SHOP DRAWING) لجسر جوله مذبح- شارع الستين-صنعاء
















*​


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (14 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااا


----------



## jirar (14 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## بشرى سارة (20 مايو 2012)

مشكورر و جزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## هانى حميده (20 مايو 2012)

*مشكورر*


----------



## maged1910 (12 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسه


----------



## KSPAN (12 يناير 2013)

اشكرك
هل ممكن الحصول على مخطط عماره سكنية ثلاث ادوار ونصف ارض 900 متر تقريبا


----------



## القافله (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسه​


----------



## hawkar1 (13 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## El_Gabalawy (13 يناير 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abedodeh (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك باشمهندس لو سمحت ممكن تحميل مستخلص الكميات والمواصفات الخاصة بهذا المشروع وذلك لحاجتي الماسة جدا لمثال كميات للابنية خاصة التشطيبات ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مراد المصري (26 يونيو 2013)

استاذنك ياهندسه انا عايز تصميمات لقطعه ارض 1000 متر هتطلع 4 ادوار


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (27 يونيو 2013)

عمل رائع جبار


----------



## civilman86 (27 يونيو 2013)

نرجو ان جميع مشاركاتكم تكون على الميديا فاير


----------



## TarikHKJ (30 يناير 2014)

ممكن ملف ال sketchup ?


----------



## نودى رجب محمد (31 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدحارث عبدالقادر (4 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تبعثو لي خرائط انشائيه ومعماريه لمسقوف 200 متر2 وياريت لو الطابق الثاني نظام شقتين 
الله يرحم والديكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hassan elkholy (4 أغسطس 2014)

بصراحه ملف رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ehabaglan (18 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (18 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل


----------



## حسين القنازي (18 أغسطس 2014)

*المخطط*

مشكورين


----------

